# The Official 2009 Smelt Dipping Outing Thread



## WALLEYEvision

*2009 Michigan-Sportsman.com 
Smelt Dipping Outing/Shore Fishing Tournament*


*Date:* Saturday, May 2nd 
*Time:* 3 p.m. - ???
*Location:* Port Huron, MI 
*Where:* South side of the Waste Water Treatment Plant (see map below)
*Who:* All M-S.com Members Welcome!!!
*Menu:* Pot Luck
*Fishing Tourney:* 3 p.m. - 9 p.m.


*REMINDER:* Smelt Harvest Limit - two gallons per angler


*Fishing Tournament Rules*

*· * Tournament is open to all currently-active M-S.com members.
*·* Entry Fee is $1 per rod and must be paid prior to fishing (up to 3 rods). All rods entered in the contest will have a special tag so they are easy to identify. 
*·* 100% payout to the angler who catches the longest fish (which includes any legally caught, in-season trout, salmon or warm water species). In the event of a tie, the angler who caught the first fish will be considered the winner. If there is no winner by 9 p.m., the money will be donated to Michigan-Sportsman.com.

*Note:* I know a lot of guys like to get there early to fish so to make it fair to everyone, the official start time of the tourney is 3:00 p.m. If anyone fishing prior to the start time wishes to enter the contest, they must pay the entry fee then re-cast their line(s) at this time. Of course...any fish caught before the official start time does not count in the contest. Late arrivals wishing to fish in the contest are welcome to join the tourney at any time.


*Its still in the works*but there is a chance that the winner of the fishing contest will also receive a homemade trophy/plaque. The winner will be allowed to keep it for a period of one year with the understanding that it will need to be brought back and passed off to the winner of next years tourney. Kind of like the Stanley Cup! 










*Smelt Dipping Outing Location*


*Here's a list of the members who signed up so far along with their "pot luck" dish.*

WALLEYEvision....Creamy Cole Slaw
Ice Fishin Nut....
Joeker51....
DE82....Hawaiian Bread and Spinach Dip 
mczerny.
The Don....
Mark Sylvester....Chili
Riverrat777....(2 nets)
Slammer.
Michael Wagner....
Al D..Kielbasa and Sauerkraut
MiketheElder....Seafood Pasta Salad
tinmarine....
mwp.(3 nets)
Bolodunn....
Willie Tippit....
Stinger63....Ham
Neil Duffy.(2 nets) Biscuits and Gravy
Radiohead.Chili Cheese Dip 
Slick Fishing.
Sturge.Gumbo
Off The Wall.(net)
Doubtndude.(net)
budgrouse..........
Robert Hoover..........
Big Dave..........


****Some of the other items we also need for the outing are: folding tables, paper plates, plastic bowls, plastic ware, paper towels, hand sanitizer, jugs of water, grill, coleman stove, ect...*** *


----------



## AL D.

Matt, great job on setting this up again. Thanks, Al:chillins, I misplaced you ph# Matt and need to talk to you.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

AL D. said:


> Matt, great job on setting this up again. Thanks, Al:chillins, I misplaced you ph# Matt and need to talk to you.


PM sent.


----------



## MiketheElder

So far I plan on being there but I blew out my left knee this morning. We'll see what the ortho doctor tells me Saturday. The way it feels this could take a while.:sad:


----------



## Michael Wagner

Matt, put me in for a pot of venison sloppy joes & buns, and a couple 6 gal. jugs of water. Mike


----------



## hbongaiii

I have a couple of coleman stoves that I can bring.


----------



## mwp

MiketheElder said:


> So far I plan on being there but I blew out my left knee this morning. We'll see what the ortho doctor tells me Saturday. The way it feels this could take a while.:sad:


 We'll I hope ya feel better !! as far as your seafood pasta I'm sure you will make arrangements for it to be at the outing,I mean correct me if I'm wrong but I hope the dish makes it!!!:evil:


----------



## WALLEYEvision

WALLEYEvision....Creamy Cole Slaw
Ice Fishin Nut....
Joeker51....
DE82....Hawaiian Bread and Spinach Dip 
mczerny.
The Don....
Mark Sylvester....Chili
Riverrat777....(2 nets)
Slammer.
Michael Wagner....Venison Sloppy Joes & Buns/couple 6 gal. jugs of water
Al D..Kielbasa and Sauerkraut
MiketheElder....Seafood Pasta Salad
tinmarine....
mwp.(3 nets)
Bolodunn....
Willie Tippit....
Stinger63....Ham
Neil Duffy.(2 nets) Biscuits and Gravy
Radiohead.Chili Cheese Dip 
Slick Fishing.
Sturge.Gumbo
Off The Wall.(net)
Doubtndude.(net)
budgrouse..........
Robert Hoover..........
Big Dave..........
hbongaiii..........Coleman Stoves


----------



## The_Don

Well I see alot of food, but nothing to eat it on  I'll bring a mess of disposable plates and utensils .


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Hey gang, I've got great news! Our very own Michael Wagner sent me a PM and offered to make and donate the plaque for the shore fishing tourney. Mike does some excellent scroll saw work so I'm sure he'll do an awesome job on the plaque! 

*BUT* remember...the winner can only keep the plaque until next year's tourney, then he or she must hand it off to the new winner. It's mainly for bragging rights! 

Thanks again Mike for you kind offer!

Here's some pics of Mike's work:











[/QUOTE]


----------



## WALLEYEvision

WALLEYEvision....Creamy Cole Slaw
Ice Fishin Nut....
Joeker51....
DE82....Hawaiian Bread and Spinach Dip 
mczerny.
The Don....disposable plates and utensils
Mark Sylvester....Chili
Riverrat777....(2 nets)
Slammer.
Michael Wagner....Venison Sloppy Joes & Buns/couple 6 gal. jugs of water
Al D..Kielbasa and Sauerkraut
MiketheElder....Seafood Pasta Salad
tinmarine....
mwp.(3 nets)
Bolodunn....
Willie Tippit....
Stinger63....Ham
Neil Duffy.(2 nets) Biscuits and Gravy
Radiohead.Chili Cheese Dip 
Slick Fishing.
Sturge.Gumbo
Off The Wall.(net)
Doubtndude.(net)
budgrouse..........
Robert Hoover..........
Big Dave..........
hbongaiii..........Coleman Stoves


----------



## Talkeetna

WALLEYEvision said:


> Hey gang, I've got great news! Our very own Michael Wagner sent me a PM and offered to make and donate the plaque for the shore fishing tourney. Mike does some excellent scroll saw work so I'm sure he'll do an awesome job on the plaque!
> 
> *BUT* remember...the winner can only keep the plaque until next year's tourney, then he or she must hand it off to the new winner. It's mainly for bragging rights!
> 
> Thanks again Mike for you kind offer!
> 
> Here's some pics of Mike's work:


[/quote]

Thank you fore such generosity! I wish I could atend but I will be unable to escape work! Best wish-es to all out-doorsmen for a great, great day! You're fellow-ship is admirable!


----------



## Mrs Stinger

I'll bring cookies of some kind. No Joker I am not bringing brownies with special ingredients


----------



## Joeker51

WALLEYEvision said:


> Hey gang, I've got great news! Our very own Michael Wagner sent me a PM and offered to make and donate the plaque for the shore fishing tourney. Mike does some excellent scroll saw work so I'm sure he'll do an awesome job on the plaque!
> 
> *BUT* remember...the winner can only keep the plaque until next year's tourney, then he or she must hand it off to the new winner. It's mainly for bragging rights!
> 
> Thanks again Mike for you kind offer!
> 
> Here's some pics of Mike's work:


[/QUOTE]



I've seen *Captain Kroger's* work when I was there. A lot of detail and time in some of his plaques.:coolgleam

Mrs Stinger.......how about just one or two then............. whaddya say. :16suspect:evil: Ya know........medicinal purposes only.:16suspect 
Pleeease.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

WALLEYEvision....Creamy Cole Slaw
Ice Fishin Nut....
Joeker51....
DE82....Hawaiian Bread and Spinach Dip 
mczerny.
The Don....disposable plates and utensils
Mark Sylvester....Chili
Riverrat777....(2 nets)
Slammer.
Michael Wagner....Venison Sloppy Joes & Buns/couple 6 gal. jugs of water
Al D..Kielbasa and Sauerkraut
MiketheElder....Seafood Pasta Salad
tinmarine....
mwp.(3 nets)
Bolodunn....
Willie Tippit....
Stinger63....Ham
Neil Duffy.(2 nets) Biscuits and Gravy
Radiohead.Chili Cheese Dip 
Slick Fishing.
Sturge.Gumbo
Off The Wall.(net)
Doubtndude.(net) Walnut Brownies
budgrouse..........
Robert Hoover..........
Big Dave..........
hbongaiii..........Coleman Stoves
Mrs. Stinger..........Cookies


----------



## AL D.

hbongaiii said:


> I have a couple of coleman stoves that I can bring.


I will also have a 3 burner coleman stove and a small propane grill with me. Al :chillin:


----------



## Mark Sylvester

Good......I'll need a stove to keep the chilli hot! :chillin::evilsmile


----------



## stinger63

Everything looks as it is coming together very well,thanks Michael wagner for your donation of time to make the trophy`sLooking forward to the outing.Question is my spouse going to be the only one there or are there going to be others?


----------



## mczerny

I'll bring hot dogs, buns, ketchup, mustard, and onions. Make sure you bring the chili Sly! But I got to fly by 1pm. No turny for me.:coolgleam


----------



## Doubtndude

Mines Comming to Outing .
She was with today checking out the lay of the land although she noticed there was an oh dear in the air but she adjusted and we agreed lets hope for a favorable breeze to send the oh dear some wheres else .
So I figure my wife and possibly 2 of my daughters may stroll through I hope the weather is like today but the fishing alot better lol


----------



## stinger63

Doubtndude said:


> Mines Comming to Outing .
> She was with today checking out the lay of the land although she noticed there was an oh dear in the air but she adjusted and we agreed lets hope for a favorable breeze to send the oh dear some wheres else .
> So I figure my wife and possibly 2 of my daughters may stroll through I hope the weather is like today but the fishing alot better lol


That oh dear must be the west wind and the smell:yikes: coming from waste treatment plant I assume:SHOCKED:Its terrible at times but supposedly the plant is working on it dont hold your breath in the problem getting resolved anytime very soon:16suspect.Ever since they added those two new tanks in the back there its ing:rant:


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Here's a picture of the plaque that the winner of the shore fishing tourney will recieve at the smelt dipping outing. The plaque was made and donated by Michael Wagner. Thanks again Mike!!!  










Once again, the winner of the contest can keep this plaque in his or her home for one year, then it must be brought back and given to the winner of next years tourney...and so on, and so on. 

I'll have to check with Mike, but I figure we can record the winner's name, type of fish caught, size, bait used ect...on the back of the plaque with a Sharpie. Over the years, it just might provide some helpful information to the future anglers.


----------



## Doubtndude

I don't know are you sure you want any of the folks to get a hold of a sharpie ? :yikes:
It is a nice looking plaque though now let us all ask the heavens above to be nice with weather and wind


----------



## Off the wall

Hey Matt,

I can bring what ever you want me to bring. I will have your rod holders by then also. so let me know.

Mike


----------



## 1wildchild

I'll con my sister into making us some cookies again . I've got a coleman stove to bring too.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

WALLEYEvision&#8230;..&#8230;..Creamy Cole Slaw
Ice Fishin Nut&#8230;..&#8230;..
Joeker51.&#8230;&#8230;...
DE82.&#8230;&#8230;...Hawaiian Bread and Spinach Dip 
mczerny&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
The Don&#8230;&#8230;....disposable plates and utensils
Mark Sylvester&#8230;&#8230;....Chili
Riverrat777.&#8230;&#8230;...(2 nets)
Slammer&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
Michael Wagner&#8230;&#8230;....Venison Sloppy Joes & Buns/couple 6 gal. jugs of water
Al D&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;Kielbasa and Sauerkraut
MiketheElder&#8230;&#8230;....Seafood Pasta Salad
tinmarine&#8230;&#8230;....
mwp&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.(3 nets)
Bolodunn&#8230;&#8230;....
Willie Tippit&#8230;..&#8230;..
Stinger63.&#8230;&#8230;...Ham
Neil Duffy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.(2 nets) Biscuits and Gravy
Radiohead&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Chili Cheese Dip 
Slick Fishing&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
Sturge&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Gumbo
Off The Wall&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.(net)
Doubtndude&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.(net) Walnut Brownies
budgrouse..........
Robert Hoover..........
Big Dave..........
hbongaiii..........Coleman Stoves
Mrs. Stinger..........Cookies
1wildchild..........Coleman Stove/Cookies


----------



## WALLEYEvision

1wildchild said:


> I'll con my sister into making us some cookies again . I've got a coleman stove to bring too.


Glad to hear you can make it up again this year Barb...and tell your sister thanks AGAIN for the cookies! 



Off the wall said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> I can bring what ever you want me to bring. I will have your rod holders by then also. so let me know.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!


----------



## WALLEYEvision

**** Hey gang - We still need a folding table or two for the outing. If anyone can bring one, please let me know.****


----------



## AL D.

WALLEYEvision said:


> **** Hey gang - We still need a folding table or two for the outing. If anyone can bring one, please let me know.****


I can bring a small folding table. Al


----------



## WALLEYEvision

AL D. said:


> I can bring a small folding table. Al


Thanks AL! I'm bringing one too but figured we could use a couple more.


----------



## Michael Wagner

Matt I have a table I can bring too, Clarifacation??? I was bringing my camping water jugs, is that what you want??? Mike


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Michael Wagner said:


> Matt I have a table I can bring too, Clarifacation??? I was bringing my camping water jugs, is that what you want??? Mike


Yep...the camping jugs are perfect for clean-up/handwashing. 

I'll put you down for a table too, thanks Mike!


----------



## WALLEYEvision

WALLEYEvision....Creamy Cole Slaw, Table
Ice Fishin Nut....
Joeker51....
DE82....Hawaiian Bread and Spinach Dip 
mczerny.
The Don....disposable plates and utensils
Mark Sylvester....Chili
Riverrat777....(2 nets)
Slammer.
Michael Wagner....Venison Sloppy Joes & Buns/6 gallon jugs of Water/Table/*TROPHY PLAQUE*
Al D..Kielbasa and Sauerkraut/Table
MiketheElder....Seafood Pasta Salad
tinmarine....
mwp.(3 nets)
Bolodunn....
Willie Tippit....
Stinger63....Ham
Neil Duffy.(2 nets) Biscuits and Gravy
Radiohead.Chili Cheese Dip 
Slick Fishing.
Sturge.Gumbo
Off The Wall.(net)
Doubtndude.(net) Walnut Brownies
budgrouse..........
Robert Hoover..........
Big Dave..........
hbongaiii..........Coleman Stoves
Mrs. Stinger..........Cookies
1wildchild..........Coleman Stove/Cookies


----------



## mwp

Thanks to Mr.Wagner for the Plaque and Matt for getting things organized!!Getting this going takes a good amount of effort and Matt has stepped up!! Count me in for "something " to bring as well just haven't figured out what that "something" is yet.Look forward to meeting some of the new people as well as the old crew!!! MIKE


----------



## stinger63

mwp said:


> Thanks to Mr.Wagner for the Plaque and Matt for getting things organized!!Getting this going takes a good amount of effort and Matt has stepped up!! Count me in for "something " to bring as well just haven't figured out what that "something" is yet.Look forward to meeting some of the new people as well as the old crew!!! MIKE


If i remember correctly Matt (walleyevision) is usualy the one to take the leap forward and get this going for us along with alot of other commendable members efforts this outing has always been one of my anual favorites.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Thanks guys...but I just created the thread. It's really all the *great* members we have here, that together, step up to the plate and make these things happen!


----------



## ice fishin nut

Barb, I'll be needing your stove for my shorelunch chowder..... Mom will be there also, just hope you wont be bringing any "companions'????


----------



## AL D.

mwp said:


> Thanks to Mr.Wagner for the Plaque and Matt for getting things organized!!Getting this going takes a good amount of effort and Matt has stepped up!! Count me in for "something " to bring as well just haven't figured out what that "something" is yet.Look forward to meeting some of the new people as well as the old crew!!! MIKE


Hey watch who you call old!!!!!!!!! IFN , I will also have my 3 burner coleman stove. Al :chillin:


----------



## Percha Man

Ok count me in I will be bringing 1 or 2 nets and 2 poles and also If there will be a deep fryer I should have some fish to donate for eating purposes. Why go to a fishing tourney and not eat fish. I got catfish and walleye currently and if all works well will have smelt for the pot before during and after. And of course will bring grown up POP along if all is well. See you all down there.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

WALLEYEvision....Creamy Cole Slaw, Table
Ice Fishin Nut....Shorelunch Chowder
Joeker51....
DE82....Hawaiian Bread and Spinach Dip 
mczerny.
The Don....disposable plates and utensils
Mark Sylvester....Chili
Riverrat777....(2 nets)
Slammer.
Michael Wagner....Venison Sloppy Joes & Buns/6 gallon jugs of Water/Table/*TROPHY PLAQUE*
Al D..Kielbasa and Sauerkraut/Table/3 Burner Coleman Stove
MiketheElder....Seafood Pasta Salad
tinmarine....
mwp.(3 nets)
Bolodunn....
Willie Tippit....
Stinger63....Ham
Neil Duffy.(2 nets) Biscuits and Gravy
Radiohead.Chili Cheese Dip 
Slick Fishing.
Sturge.Gumbo
Off The Wall.(net)
Doubtndude.(net) Walnut Brownies
budgrouse..........
Robert Hoover..........
Big Dave..........
hbongaiii..........Coleman Stoves
Mrs. Stinger..........Cookies
1wildchild..........Coleman Stove/Cookies
Percha Man..........(1 or 2 nets) Catfish and Walleye (*If a deep fryer is available)


----------



## WALLEYEvision

WALLEYEvision....Creamy Cole Slaw, Table
Ice Fishin Nut....Shorelunch Chowder
Joeker51....
DE82....Hawaiian Bread and Spinach Dip 
mczerny.
The Don....disposable plates and utensils
Mark Sylvester....Chili
Riverrat777....(2 nets)
Slammer.
Michael Wagner....Venison Sloppy Joes & Buns/6 gallon jugs of Water/Table/*TROPHY PLAQUE*
Al D..Kielbasa and Sauerkraut/Table/3 Burner Coleman Stove
MiketheElder....Seafood Pasta Salad
tinmarine....
mwp.(3 nets)
Bolodunn....
Willie Tippit....
Stinger63....Ham
Neil Duffy.(2 nets) Biscuits and Gravy
Radiohead.Chili Cheese Dip 
Slick Fishing.
Sturge.Gumbo
Off The Wall.(net)
Doubtndude.(net) Walnut Brownies
budgrouse..........
Robert Hoover..........
Big Dave..........
hbongaiii..........Coleman Stoves
Mrs. Stinger..........Cookies
1wildchild..........Coleman Stove/Cookies
Percha Man..........(1 or 2 nets) Catfish and Walleye (*If a deep fryer is available)
Gilly..........


----------



## WALLEYEvision

WALLEYEvision....Creamy Cole Slaw, Table
Ice Fishin Nut....Shorelunch Chowder
Joeker51....
DE82....Hawaiian Bread and Spinach Dip 
mczerny.hot dogs, buns, ketchup, mustard, and onions.
The Don....disposable plates and utensils
Mark Sylvester....Chili
Riverrat777....(2 nets)
Slammer.
Michael Wagner....Venison Sloppy Joes & Buns/6 gallon jugs of Water/Table/*TROPHY PLAQUE*
Al D..Kielbasa and Sauerkraut/Table/3 Burner Coleman Stove
MiketheElder....Seafood Pasta Salad
tinmarine....
mwp.(3 nets)
Bolodunn....
Willie Tippit....
Stinger63....Ham
Neil Duffy.(2 nets) Biscuits and Gravy
Radiohead.Chili Cheese Dip 
Slick Fishing.
Sturge.Gumbo
Off The Wall.(net)
Doubtndude.(net) Walnut Brownies
budgrouse..........
Robert Hoover..........
Big Dave..........
hbongaiii..........Coleman Stoves
Mrs. Stinger..........Cookies
1wildchild..........Coleman Stove/Cookies
Percha Man..........(1 or 2 nets) Catfish and Walleye (*If a deep fryer is available)
Gilly..........


----------



## WALLEYEvision

*NOTICE
This outing is open to all M-S members! 

So if your reading this and not on the guest list or you have nothing else better to do on Saturday, May 2nd, please stop on by!*​

Well here were are less than a week away and thing are looking pretty good for our annual smelt dipping outing! Let's just hope Mother Nature will give us her blessing with good weather! 

Sturge (Tom) called me yesterday and said that he will have a large deep fryer available for anyone wanting to deep fry some fish. (Note: You will need to bring your own pan, oil and batter) If we're lucky enough to catch some "fresh fish" at the outing, there are grocery stores nearby where we could pick-up the necessary items. *Please* shoot Sturge a PM if you have any questions regarding his deep fryer. 

*Here's a few more items we could use at the outing. *

*1.* Paper towels 
*2.* T.P. (there are "well-stocked" Porta-Johns nearby, but being a weekend and with cabbage, kraut and chili on the menu...:evil
*3.* Hand Sanitizer (see above )

*If anyone can think of anything else we need, please let me know!*

________________________________________________________

*The Guest List and Menu (so far)*

WALLEYEvision&#8230;..&#8230;..Creamy Cole Slaw, Table
Ice Fishin Nut&#8230;..&#8230;..Shorelunch Chowder
Joeker51.&#8230;&#8230;...
DE82.&#8230;&#8230;...Hawaiian Bread and Spinach Dip 
mczerny&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.hot dogs, buns, ketchup, mustard, and onions.
The Don&#8230;&#8230;....disposable plates and utensils
Mark Sylvester&#8230;&#8230;....Chili
Riverrat777.&#8230;&#8230;...(2 nets)
Slammer&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
Michael Wagner&#8230;&#8230;....Venison Sloppy Joes & Buns/6 gallon jugs of Water/Table/*TROPHY PLAQUE*
Al D&#8230;&#8230;..&#8230;Kielbasa and Sauerkraut/Table/3 Burner Coleman Stove
MiketheElder&#8230;&#8230;....Seafood Pasta Salad
tinmarine&#8230;&#8230;....
mwp&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.(3 nets)
Bolodunn&#8230;&#8230;....
Willie Tippit&#8230;..&#8230;..
Stinger63.&#8230;&#8230;...Ham
Neil Duffy&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.(2 nets) Biscuits and Gravy
Radiohead&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Chili Cheese Dip 
Slick Fishing&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
Sturge&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Gumbo/Deep Fryer (*You'll need to bring your own pan, oil and batter)
Off The Wall&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.(net)
Doubtndude&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.(net) Walnut Brownies
budgrouse..........
Robert Hoover..........
Big Dave..........
hbongaiii..........Coleman Stoves
Mrs. Stinger..........Cookies
1wildchild..........Coleman Stove/Cookies
Percha Man..........(1 or 2 nets) Catfish and Walleye (*If a deep fryer is available)
Gilly..........
PolarBear..........


----------



## stinger63

> [If we're lucky enough to catch some "fresh fish" at the outing,/QUOTE
> Well that probaly wont be me unless my luck changes:lol:Been fishing 9 times so far this spring nothing yet


----------



## 1wildchild

ice fishin nut said:


> Barb, I'll be needing your stove for my shorelunch chowder..... Mom will be there also, just hope you wont be bringing any "companions'????



I will make sure I bring the stove. I'll be bringing the BF, none of the girls want to go this year!!!! It will be good to see your mom again. Oh yeah and you, I guess you too :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The_Don

I have some extra rolls of paper towels i can bring. Hand sanitizers are for sissies


----------



## WALLEYEvision

The_Don said:


> ...Hand sanitizers are for sissies


...until one of the 53 people who happen to use the porta-john that day decides to reach their hand into your bag of chips. :lol: 


Don - I'll put you down for the paper towel, THANKS!


----------



## AL D.

What time is everyone planning on getting to the outing? I plan on being there at noon. Al :chillin:


----------



## Mark Sylvester

I would like to be there by 2pm.or so. :coolgleam


----------



## stinger63

AL D. said:


> What time is everyone planning on getting to the outing? I plan on being there at noon. Al :chillin:


Hopefully earlier than I did last yearGoing to try and get there early enough to have a spot to set out some fishing poles hopefully.Pray to GOD we dont have west wind the smell has been :yikes:Back there.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

AL D. said:


> What time is everyone planning on getting to the outing? I plan on being there at noon. Al :chillin:


I'll probably be there around 1 p.m. 



*REMINDER: Fishing Tournament Rules*

· Tournament is open to all currently-active M-S.com members.
· Entry Fee is $1 per rod and must be paid prior to fishing (up to 3 rods). All rods entered in the contest will have a special tag so they are easy to identify. 
· 100% payout to the angler who catches the longest fish (which includes any legally caught, in-season trout, salmon or warm water species). In the event of a tie, the angler who caught the first fish will be considered the winner. If there is no winner by 9 p.m., the money will be donated to Michigan-Sportsman.com.

Note: I know a lot of guys like to get there early to fish so to make it fair to everyone, the official start time of the tourney is 3:00 p.m. If anyone fishing prior to the start time wishes to enter the contest, they must pay the entry fee then re-cast their line(s) at this time. Of course...any fish caught before the official start time does not count in the contest. Late arrivals wishing to fish in the contest are welcome to join the tourney at any time.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

*The Guest List and Menu (so far)*

WALLEYEvision....Creamy Cole Slaw, Table
Ice Fishin Nut....Shorelunch Chowder
Joeker51....
DE82....Hawaiian Bread and Spinach Dip 
mczerny.hot dogs, buns, ketchup, mustard, and onions.
The Don....disposable plates and utensils/paper towels
Mark Sylvester....Chili
Riverrat777....(2 nets)
Slammer.
Michael Wagner....Venison Sloppy Joes & Buns/6 gallon jugs of Water/Table/*TROPHY PLAQUE*
Al D..Kielbasa and Sauerkraut/Table/3 Burner Coleman Stove
MiketheElder....Seafood Pasta Salad
tinmarine....
mwp.(3 nets)
Bolodunn....
Willie Tippit....
Stinger63....Ham
Neil Duffy.(2 nets) Biscuits and Gravy
Radiohead.Chili Cheese Dip 
Slick Fishing.
Sturge.Gumbo/Deep Fryer (*You'll need to bring your own pan, oil and batter)
Off The Wall.(net)
Doubtndude.(net) Walnut Brownies
budgrouse..........
Robert Hoover..........
Big Dave..........
hbongaiii..........Coleman Stoves
Mrs. Stinger..........Cookies
1wildchild..........Coleman Stove/Cookies
Percha Man..........(1 or 2 nets) Catfish and Walleye (*If a deep fryer is available)
Gilly..........
PolarBear..........


----------



## Slick fishing

The_Don said:


> I have some extra rolls of paper towels i can bring. Hand sanitizers are for sissies


Don your making me want to hurl, I take it you never been to one before "wash your hands":yikes::yikes:.. 

Matt good job bud, your doing a great job putting it together.. I will be there but I am not sure want I am going to bring just yet, Matt you do know if everyone shows up this will be the biggest so far.. Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing

AL D. said:


> What time is everyone planning on getting to the outing? I plan on being there at noon. Al :chillin:


Al your always early:lol::lol:


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Slick fishing said:


> ...if everyone shows up this will be the biggest so far.. Cya Slick


Yep...(so far) It's looks like we should have a good turn-out, but we'll have to wait and see who all shows up. 

Thanks Brent!


----------



## stinger63

Just a few words of wisdom anyone interested in setting up fishing equipment at the end of the rails better get there very early in the am because alot of people have been fishing there lately.


----------



## neil duffey

im bringing my propane cooking base(same as a deep fryer base) to make my gravey in... i might be able to bring a second if propane can be provided, as i only have one tank. no pots to spare however. im also not planning on being there until a bit later, like 6 or so.


----------



## Michael Wagner

Someone save me a burner, it will be hot when I leave but 1 3/4 hr. drive I`m sure it will cool a bit. Mike


----------



## ice fishin nut

Unfortunatly, I cant do my shore lunch chowder. But Mom is bringing a ton of appetizers. She is showing up here on Friday and not planing on leaving till Monday,,, so please bear with me!!! Bring your leftovers from the freezers, I'll bring my spices and stuff and be willing to cookup whatever you have.


----------



## uofmguy68

are there truely any smelt in the black river? or are you guys leaving the nets at home and just targeting walleye and maybe an ocassional trout... 

also if you are dipping for smelt, what kinda setup do you guys use, it looks like the river channel would be to deep to wade across....


----------



## neil duffey

ok heres my latest update. bis and gravy is back on... and i will be bringing two burners, and will have an extra deep frying pot for one of them... if you want to use it be my guest but you need to bring your own propane tank( i only have 1) and your own oil. mine can be used when im done as well but you will need a pot. i can bring a tabel if need be as well. we will be there about 5 or 6. most likely 6. if cooking and eatting is going to be done by this time, please tell me so i dont have to lug all that crap and i can just bing a 6pack and my nets.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

uofmguy68 said:


> are there truely any smelt in the black river?...


 We dip in the SCR not the Black. Here a pic from a couple of weeks ago












uofmguy68 said:


> ...also if you are dipping for smelt, what kinda setup do you guys use, it looks like the river channel would be to deep to wade across....


Your right! Unless your Moses, wading the St. Clair River can be a little difficult.   Here's a pic of the type of nets we use.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

neil duffey said:


> ...we will be there about 6 or 6. most likely 6. if cooking and eatting is going to be done by this time, please tell me so i dont have to lug all that crap and i can just bing a 6pack and my nets.


That's your call Neil. I can tell you that IFN was cooking well into dark on at a couple of previous outings.


----------



## neil duffey

ohhhh i wish i still had my under water camera... it would be bad ass to have at this!


----------



## Mark Sylvester

Would someone please leave a burner open for my chili I will be there around 3-4pm.:corkysm55


----------



## The_Don

OK went shopping today heres the list if you think i need more let me know ill pick some more up.
150 plates
50 bowls
50 cups
48 each forks ,spoons, knives
I buy paper towels in bulk so i figured 2 rolls.
I also looked for _hand sanitzer_ but shopping is not my forte' but didnt find it.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

The_Don said:


> ...I also looked for _hand sanitzer_ but shopping is not my forte' but didnt find it.


:lol: I'll pick some up Don. BTW...thanks for picking up everything else!!!


----------



## MiketheElder

Bad News/Good News

I won't be there Saturday. I'm having knee surgery Friday morning. Nurse told me I have to be off my feet for a couple of days.

Sorry Al, sorry Tom. You'll have to eat the pasta salad another time.


----------



## mwp

Well there goes the party without the pasta salad!! Always a staple at this event!! I guess all good things come to an end!!


----------



## The_Don

MiketheElder said:


> Bad News/Good News
> 
> I won't be there Saturday. I'm having knee surgery Friday morning. Nurse told me I have to be off my feet for a couple of days.
> 
> Sorry Al, sorry Tom. You'll have to eat the pasta salad another time.


Did she also say you couldnt make pasta salad :lol: i had knee surgery in February, i got the stay off it bit to but making pasta salad wasnt out of the questionne_eye:


----------



## neil duffey

some one round here has to have a wheel chair for mike:lol:


----------



## MiketheElder

I can get a wheel chair but they told me I have to stay off my feet for a couple of days. And much as I love you guys, I'm not driving a hundred miles back and forth just to deliver a pasta salad.


----------



## AL D.

Hope your surgery goes well Mike, maybe we can plan another weekend to fish PH when your knee is better. Take care, Al :chillin:


----------



## stinger63

But since we are running out of time here ya go.

http://www.greatmich.com/main/smelt-basket


----------



## neil duffey

m & m out doors rents nets per night as well... lets get an official head count, 

who WILL be there? copy paste the list and add your name and amount of people tagging along.

neil duffey +1 = 2 ppl


----------



## Michael Wagner

neil duffey +1 = 2 ppl
Mike Wagner = 1


----------



## The_Don

neil duffey +1 = 2 ppl
Mike Wagner = 1
Don =1


----------



## AL D.

I will also have 2 or 3 guests arriving later in the day. Al :chillin:


----------



## Mark Sylvester

I'm there at 3 or so. :coolgleam:evilsmile


----------



## neil duffey

neil duffey +1 = 2 ppl
Mike Wagner = 1
Don =1
al d + 3 = 4
Mark Sylvester + 3 = 4
total = 12


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Thanks again to everyone who entered the shore fishing tourney at this years smelt dipping outing! A total of twenty-seven dollars ($1 per rod entered) was collected and was to be given to the winner of the tourney. 

Let's face it...we stink, and we all need to take a bath in tomato juice. :lol:

Anyways...I just got done sending in the PayPal payment to the site. Here's the note I posted along with it:

*"Steve - Please put this money towards the Michigan-Sportsman website. The money was donated by M-S.com members: Neil Duffy, Al D., Sturge, WALLEYEvision, Doubtndude, Percha Man, Bildge Rat, The Don, Mark Sylvester, Joeker51, DE82, 1Wildchild, Polarbear."*


----------



## neil duffey

so does this mean im a supporting member now:lol:


----------



## The_Don

Great time even without catching fish. I must say the food was excellent, Company was excellent. Was a pleasure meeting the ones i havent, and pleasure seeing the ones have. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Slick fishing

It was fun as always,, Cya Slick


----------



## neil duffey

Slick fishing said:


> It was fun as always,, Cya Slick


did i get a chance to say hello to you sir?


----------



## AL D.

Great time, great weather, great people and great food (wish I could say the same for the fishing) Thanks Matt and everyone else for making this event such a hit!!! Looking forward to the next get together, maybe next weekend? Al :chillin:


----------



## MERGANZER

WOW! I would have been there if I knew Tom Brady was showing up in jersey and all!!!:lol:

Ganzer


----------



## Slick fishing

neil duffey said:


> did i get a chance to say hello to you sir?


Hey Neil I might have left before you got there I am not sure tho.. Cya Slick


----------



## DE82

Good time guys, good to meet those of you I did and sorry to those of you I didn't meet. Was a fun time, maybe next year somebody will catch something :lol: Any and all of you are welcome on my boat as soon as it gets fixed(should be this month) if you'd like  - Bryon


----------



## Joeker51

Matt you did and excellent job of putting this together. If you hadn't banished me to the hole in the wall down further I would have met a few more people.:16suspect As it was I did get a chance to meet a few and in my mind tried to match them up with there screen names. Obviously some were easier than others. Polar Bear,nice chatting with you will have to do it again sometime.
Slick fishing didn't appear to be dressed like a slick dude.......ya know like a _wiseguy_. 1Wildchild as always was as quiet as a church mouse. Still can't figure out that screen name but we'll leave it alone and let the imagination run wild.:evil: Sturge nice seeing you again. Typical of the young'ns....Percha was feeding his face when his rod took off. Tough decision Mike.......eat or fish.:lol: Al. D _great_ saurkraut and kielbaska.:corkysm55 Too many names to mention. Was great chatting with all of you. Only one's MIA were Mike the Elder and Ice Fishing Nut. Next time fella's.

Things to remember for next time:

Strong lock on the playpen for the young'ns..........the did enjoy themselves it was obvious. Also they'lll never starve with Neil Duffey cooking for them. 

Coat hanger for those that lock themselves outta their truck.......right Sylvester.

Oh yeah.......fish ! Maybe next year* Captain Kroger* can pass out double coupons for the fishless folks.

Side note...couple of buddies hammered the eye's Sunday south of the Black jigging and got their limit. Figures doesn't it.:nono:



Fantastic people and a great day to be out there.:coolgleam

You think The Mystry fish is a burbot ?


----------



## DE82

Mystery Fish looks like a Dogfish to me


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Thanks guys, but I couldn't have done it without *all* of your help! Thanks to everyone who attended the outing!


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Joeker51 said:


> ...Only one's MIA were Mike the Elder and Ice Fishing Nut...


IFN had mud on his screen door or something like that. :evil: :lol:


----------



## BilgeRat

Matt, thanks for putting this outing together. Pictures were great even though no one caught a fish during the contest. Bummer.. 
At least the money went to a good cause.. Food was great and was real nice pitch in by all.... How about a August outing same place?

That would be great....


----------



## Mark Sylvester

I'm in for an August outing................ :chillin:


----------



## AL D.

An August outing sounds good to me, perhaps the fishing will be better too. Al :chillin:


----------



## Michael Wagner

Count me in, Mike


----------



## DE82

I'd be in for a August outing too


----------



## on a call

Showed up but you all were gone ??


----------



## Michael Wagner

Those were some good times and some good folks.


----------



## on a call

I bet they were sounds like a good gang. Are any of them still around on here other than you  ?


----------



## Michael Wagner

The site has grown and changed alot since those days many have left along with the knowledge they had. I would imagine some are still here.


----------

